# This just in....



## DCLNorthwest (Nov 3, 2010)

Yesterday President Donald Trump's hair saw it's shadow......there will be six more weeks of protest!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

MINIMUM!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am getting tired of protesters...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Me too he is showing up ready to work every day not just sitting around waiting for a paycheck


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

a president willing to work? no wonder he is so hated.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Their all afraid he is going to take away their checks !!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I sure hope he does. I would rather see em (the waifs) die in the gutter then receive government assistance on our dime.

those bleeding hearts who don't agree ,are more then welcome to continue supporting all the losers as they wish ,with their own damn money.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

That's not protesting, that's a riot! These children still can't get over the fact that they lost the election. They should be locked up. Is there some law that has changed recently that says it's okay to destroy property and assault people. What the hell are we paying for, a slap in the wrist? This is the outcome of years of leniency. Time for law enforcement to wake up and start lock'n them up. And now we have a federal judge handing down a decision, stating that we can not ban curtain people from known terrorist hotbeds from immigrating to our country....our country! Knowing that terrorist are planning to use the quise of refugees to enter and inflict harm. This judge or should I say idiot, should be removed from the bench. He has failed to protect the people of the United States and frankly, is aiding our enemy. There, I said it! And now you know why I try to stay outta things. But enough is enough.

:usflag:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with you JT 100% !!!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

6) *POLITICS:* The rule on political discussions is really simple. There will be NONE. Political discussions get everyone worked up and usually end badly. There are many places to discuss politics, so let's not do it here.

Here, since you all cannot understand or read the above, I will translate it for you:

6) POLÍTICA: La regla en las discusiones políticas es realmente simple. No habrá NINGUNO. Las discusiones políticas consiguen a cada uno trabajado para arriba y terminan generalmente mal. Hay muchos lugares para discutir la política, así que no lo hagamos aquí.

atriot:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

BS!!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

:lurk:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I have never regarded the protection of life and country as being political! Unfortunately, this federal judge and a bunch of worthless rioters do.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Do You Believe I saw in the Media where they were Griping Said Trump was Playing too much Golf! He has done more in a month that OSlamma done in eight years! Sick of the Protesters and the So Called MEDIA!!!


----------

